# DR 4pro single pass half bind dovetail problems



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

Got this about a year ago, just getting around to setting it up in trying it out. Spent The last few nights trying to get it worked out keep running into same problem. Tails are coming out over sized and not fitting into tail socket. I'm sure it's something simple or overlooking. Been going off cutting depth chart but not doing some right


----------



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

Using 3/4 inch wood face and sides
The 80-8 Leigh bit
1/2 on the scale
E7 bushing and standard 7/16(tried both)


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Bit depth is the primary adjustment for half blind dovetails. For joints that are too tight, make a shallower cut. It is counterintuitive at first, but it works. I have three dovetail jigs, and they all work that way.

Don't give up on it, you're close!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Watch one of the videos and or read the manual. It appears that the depth of the router bit is not right. The manual will tell you how to adjust the router bit depending on if the joint is too tight or too loose.

The first time just takes a bunch of tries and adjustments.

I found the manual very good but the devil is in the details.


----------



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been going off the chart in the book on the depth. I'm measuring the depth on the Tailboard I'm setting my rotor up accordingly to that . Plus an 1/8 minus 1/8 up and down.
I think I've watched almost all the videos and they never seem to show how they come up depth .
I must be just way off in left field, I'll keep plugging away 
Thanks


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Buy a marking knife, D.T. Saw and couple of Chisels then spend some quality time with your favorite wood?


----------



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

after I pound out some new kitchen drawers for the wife , I might just dive down that rabbit hole


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

RWininger,

I have no experience with Leigh dovetail jigs, but I have a thought.

It appears from the photo that while the router bit depth of cut may not be set exactly for the proper depth, I doubt the depth of cut is the problem. It appears to me that the pins are too wide for the corresponding sockets. It also appears that you are pretty close to the correct depth.

Since the pins appear to be wider than the sockets, increasing the spacing between the sockets slightly could allow the joint to come together. Double checking the spacing between the fingers on the jig to ensure the Leigh Spacer fits snugly between the fingers could reveal the problem.

I am sure you have already seen this How to Cut Single Half-Blind Dovetails on Leigh's web site, but if not, it runs you through an overview of the steps for setting up the jig for half blind dovetails.

https://www.leighjigs.com/d4howtosingle_pass.php


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I sold my D4 years ago…

That said, it can be an accurate tool. Did you follow the manual steps for setting up and calibration?

I sold mine because I don't frequently make the same part many times. If you do, the D4R is great. Read the manual, and don't skip steps or assume details don't matter. You'll be fine.


----------



## RWininger (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess I got it figured out,user error! mainly just had to realign my router to the gide bushing.
Just have to fine-tune now and get some flater boards and i will be on my way.
Thanks for all the input


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad you figured it out. It is not the easiest dovetail jig but one of the best. When I got mine, I struggled and made a lot of practice joints to get it right.


----------

